# ielts experience



## movetoaus (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi All,
hope u all r doing good.

I gave IELTS on 31 mar i.e. yesterday and I found it to be difficult than the one I gave previously in Oct 2011. The level of difficulty for listening and reading was high this time. Has the difficulty level increased? did others exp the same?

Also I wanted to know whats the difference between ielts British council and IDP. I heard one can score better in IDP test as compared to British council. Is this true?
Is the IDP test score valid for applying for the visa?

Please pray for me that I get a 7 in all this time 

Thanks...


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

Such discussions are ongoing for quiet sometime whether BC is easier than IDP or otherway around. But honestly speaking both are serving same objective with international standard questions/validations and process. IELTS score of anyone of them is valid. It is just your perception that test is bit hard and can score easily with IDP.

Good Luck


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

movetoaus said:


> Hi All,
> hope u all r doing good.
> 
> I gave IELTS on 31 mar i.e. yesterday and I found it to be difficult than the one I gave previously in Oct 2011. The level of difficulty for listening and reading was high this time. Has the difficulty level increased? did others exp the same?
> ...


I don't think the level of difficulty has gone up, but a lot of people do confirm that IELTS can be more difficult at times , easier at time and sometimes super easy, difficulty level definitely not consistent. I would assume that's because they have to produce so many different exams it would be hard to maintain consistency. 

But you never know, its natural for international exams to get harder over time, i know for a fact GMAT & GRE have gotten much much harder overtime as people started to learn its tricks. In the end understand that these are money making corporations (despite what they claim), so they want to keep their exams challenging to maintain reputation with governments, universities, etc.


----------



## Revenant (Feb 26, 2012)

Dude, the IELTS has not at all become tough. Trust me, to get a band of 8 due to the change in rules last year, I had to give the IELTS four times over the period of 18 months! Eventually I got tutored by a senior teacher who has worked in BC. According to him, the grading system has changed. Earlier, if you would have scored 30 in..say writing..you would have got 7. But now, you need to get 34 to get 7. This has made life miserable! And trust me, things are going to get even bad as the number of applications increase  Grading has been revised for writing and speaking, because this is where people poor in english lag behind - and this is where they can keep the unwanted crowd at bay! So the bottom line is, as per the required band plan out and prepare well before appearing for the language test Hope this helps


----------

